# Kayak Access on Northern Neck, VA



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Got this from VCAN:


> Hi All,
> As everyone knows there is very limited public access in the 
> Northern Neck, but times are changing. Northumberland is beginning to put 
> together a watertrail and Lancaster will soon have new kayak access points 
> as well. Before long the Northern Neck could have a decent water trail 
> system! However, not all put in points are easily gained, and one such 
> area which needs public support to get a kayak access point at is Dameron 
> Marsh Preserve.
>
> There is some great kayaking to be had in the area around Dameron 
> Marsh, but as of yet the Department of Conservation and Recreation (DCR) 
> has rebuffed the idea of a kayak put in point at the preserve.
>
> Several people who are working on creating a watertrail in 
> Northumberland and myself have contacted the appropriate people, but that 
> is not enough. We need the public at large who enjoy kayaking to show that 
> the interest is out there in order for the DCR to be motivated to make an 
> access point at Dameron Marsh.
>
> Currently there is a gated road at the preserve which runs within a few 
> feet of the water, which could be turned into an access point with minimal 
> damage to surrounding vegitation.
>
> If you want to see more kayaking available in cool spots in the Northern 
> Neck please write to the following DCR stewards expressing your intrest in 
> and support for a new kayak access point at Dameron Marsh. In the past 
> community interest has shown the DCR what the public wants and they do 
> react to input :
>
>
> Rebecca Wilson, Chesapeake Bay Region Steward/Eastern Fire Leader
> Department of Conservation and Recreation,
> Division of Natural Heritage
> Richmond, VA
> [email protected]
> (804) 225-2303
>
> Rick Myers, Stewardship Manager
> [email protected]


----------



## nnkkayak (May 15, 2008)

Glad my note found its way here. 

To add to this folks, the DCR published The Virginia Outdoors Plan, http://www.dcr.virginia.gov/recreational_planning/documents/voppd17.pdf

in which their assessment states that Dameron Marsh Perserve can handle more public access and they support the development of a watertrail between Hughlett and Dameron Marsh. 

For some reason the stewards are still denying us access based on the tiger beetle, when their own detailed report says otherwise.


----------

